# Blade: Marvel kündigt Rückkehr des Vampirjägers an



## Darkmoon76 (21. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Blade: Marvel kündigt Rückkehr des Vampirjägers an* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Blade: Marvel kündigt Rückkehr des Vampirjägers an*


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. Juli 2019)

Neeeeeenene. 
Blade war schon immer ein sehr "eigenständiges" Comic.
Das passt garnicht ins MCU...man könnte ja fast denken Marvel gehen die Helden für MCU aus, so wenige wie sie offensichtlich haben müssen.


----------



## Chroom (21. Juli 2019)

Und wieder ein Reboot einer ausgelutschten Filmreihe . Nein Danke. Bin überrascht das Blade noch von einem Mann verkörpert werden darf  . Die Filmbranche hat es echt drauf in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Chroom (21. Juli 2019)

Huch gerade gelesen. Jetzt auch noch ein neuer Top Gun. Naja wers mag. Ich fand den ersten Teil damals schon so unglaublich Blöd mit dem dauergrinser Cruise.


----------



## 1xok (21. Juli 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Neeeeeenene.
> Blade war schon immer ein sehr "eigenständiges" Comic.



Also das einzig eigenständige von diesem ganzen Superheldenquatsch ist IMHO Sin City. Der Rest ist eigentlich immer der gleiche Aufwasch mit Stories, die ich mir problemlos auch selbst hätte ausdenken können. Daneben fand ich nur noch Hell Boy interessant. Aber eigentlich auch nur wegen Ron Perlman. 

Das notwendige Budget vorausgesetzt, kann man diese Filme zu tausenden produzieren. Die Stories kann man dabei problemlos von einer KI generieren lassen wie überhaupt den ganzen Film.  

Das mag ja alles in den 50/60/70er Jahren mal progressiv gewesen sein, aber in unsere Zeit passen die Settings überhaupt nicht mehr, außer man will der Realität mal für 90 Minuten entfliehen.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Juli 2019)

Ich weiß nicht, wie sich Blade in das MCU einfügen soll!? Sowohl Film als auch Serie (die Comics kenne ich nicht) sind doch sehr lostgelöst, halt klassisches Vampirszenario und dort gibt es keine "normalen" Superhelden. 

Mein Traum wäre immer noch eine Fortsetzung der Blade TV Serie, die war einfach nur fantastisch und hatte auch eine verdammt coole Story.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. Juli 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Also das einzig eigenständige von diesem ganzen Superheldenquatsch ist IMHO Sin City. Der Rest ist eigentlich immer der gleiche Aufwasch mit Stories, die ich mir problemlos auch selbst hätte ausdenken können. Daneben fand ich nur noch Hell Boy interessant. Aber eigentlich auch nur wegen Ron Perlman.



Ich glaube du hast nicht verstanden, was ich mit "eigenständig" meinte, Spiritogre hat es einfach in genauere Worte gefasst:


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie sich Blade in das MCU einfügen soll!? Sowohl Film als auch Serie (die Comics kenne ich nicht) sind doch sehr lostgelöst, *halt klassisches Vampirszenario und dort gibt es keine "normalen" Superhelden.*


----------



## 1xok (21. Juli 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast nicht verstanden, was ich mit "eigenständig" meinte, Spiritogre hat es einfach in genauere Worte gefasst:



Blade stammt aus Marvels's Dracula Adaption.  Es hat halt eine unmittelbare literarische Vorlage, genau wie Marvels  Frankenstein oder die Zorro Adaptionen. Blade folgt als Film der gleichen Schablone wie alle Marvel Comics und hat mit den klassischen Vampirfilmen wie Nosferatu nichts gemein; auch nichts mit Variationen wie Tanz der Vampire oder Shadow of the Vampire. Blade fehlt jeglicher Bezug zu Vampiren. Es ist der übliche Marvel-Plot, bei dem die Guten und Bösen einfach durch Vampirjäger und Vampire ersetzt wurden, die aber mit der literarischen Vorlage nichts mehr zu tun haben. Wäre es anders, würde der Marvel-Plot nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Juli 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Blade stammt aus Marvels's Dracula Adaption.  Es hat halt eine unmittelbare literarische Vorlage, genau wie Marvels  Frankenstein oder die Zorro Adaptionen. Blade folgt als Film der gleichen Schablone wie alle Marvel Comics und hat mit den klassischen Vampirfilmen wie Nosferatu nichts gemein; auch nichts mit Variationen wie Tanz der Vampire oder Shadow of the Vampire. Blade fehlt jeglicher Bezug zu Vampiren. Es ist der übliche Marvel-Plot, bei dem die Guten und Bösen einfach durch Vampirjäger und Vampire ersetzt wurden, die aber mit der literarischen Vorlage nichts mehr zu tun haben. Wäre es anders, würde der Marvel-Plot nicht mehr funktionieren.



Irgendwie hast du keine Ahnung von modernen Adaptionen bezüglich der Vampir-Thematik, oder? Ich meine selbst Twilight (unabhängig was man davon hält) gilt ganz klar als "klassisches" reinrassiges Vampirsetting. Ähnliches gilt auch für Vampire Diaries oder etwas älter und erwachsener die Saga um den Vampir Lestat (erster Roman betitelt Interview mit einem Vampir) von Anne Rice. Dann gibt es weitere popkulturelle Werke der 80er wie Fright Night oder auch The lost Boys. 

Nur weil sich ein Autor nicht sklavisch an Bram Stokers Vorlage hält, heißt es nicht, dass es nicht als normaler Vampirstoff gilt. Stoker hat eben Folklore und Religion gemischt und daraus eine Geschichte erdacht. So etwas wäre heute wegen der viel geringeren Religiösität und Aufgeklärtheit der Menschen ja gar nicht mehr möglich. Rosen z.B. wurden schon früh aus der Literatur als Bekämpfungsmittel gegen Vampire entfernt und Knoblauch, fließendes Wasser, Kreuze, Heilige Orte etc. taugen halt eben auch nur noch bedingt. 
Ich finde es übrigens gerade gut, wenn sich ein Autor "Vampire" ausdenkt, die gerade möglichst wenig mit Stokers Vorlage zu tun haben, weil sie dadurch merklich eigenständiger sind und nicht bloß eine schnöde Kopie. 

Ansonsten rate ich dir tatsächlich einmal die wirklich gute TV Serie von Blade zu schauen. So einfach Gut gegen Böse ist der Plot dann auch nicht immer, davon ab, die Blade Filme sind in erster Linie Action-Unterhaltung, natürlich sind sie sehr schwarz-weiß gehalten, wie 99,9 Prozent aller Unterhaltungsfilme. Die Serie zeigt aber, dass man aus Blade sehr viel rausholen kann, storytechnisch, was in einem 90 Minuten Film nicht so einfach möglich ist.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Juli 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> (erster Roman betitelt Interview mit einem Vampir) von Anne Rice.



Den les ich übrigens gerade


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Juli 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Den les ich übrigens gerade



Anne Rice ist eine geniale Autorin, die auch verschiedene Schreibstile drauf hat. Ich habe nicht alles von ihr gelesen oder zumindest damals als Hörbuch gehört aber doch einiges inklusive einiger der Romane die unter Pseudonym erschienen und die hierzulande dann teilweise indiziert sind. Aber das ist halt nichts für die heutigen Weicheier ...  von der moralischen Seite mal ganz abgesehen, dass hier einige politisch korrekte Forennutzer bei dem ganzen Sex mit Minderjährigen und den ganzen SM Sachen, die sie so geschrieben hat, wahrscheinlich ohnehin Anfälle kriegen würden. 

Interview mit einem Vampir hat sie übrigens geschrieben, um den Tod ihrer Tochter zu verarbeiten.


----------



## Javata (21. Juli 2019)

Bei Superheldenfilmen ist es doch immer recht ähnlich wenns um Reboots geht.

Batman bekommt alle paar Jahre welche, Superman auch. Alles was im Moment im MCU (und natürlich auch DC) so war werden die meisten hier sicher nochmal als Reboot sehen. Verkauft sich halt. Ironischer Weise sind auch die Helden, die besonders viele Filme haben die wahrscheinlichste für spätere Reboots weils eben das Einspielergebnis stimmt.


----------



## 1xok (22. Juli 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Irgendwie hast du keine Ahnung von modernen Adaptionen bezüglich der Vampir-Thematik, oder? Ich meine selbst Twilight (unabhängig was man davon hält) gilt ganz klar als "klassisches" reinrassiges Vampirsetting. Ähnliches gilt auch für Vampire Diaries oder etwas älter und erwachsener die Saga um den Vampir Lestat (erster Roman betitelt Interview mit einem Vampir) von Anne Rice. Dann gibt es weitere popkulturelle Werke der 80er wie Fright Night oder auch The lost Boys.



Kenne ich alles nicht. Ich bezog mich ausschließlich auf die Blade Spielfilme. Das brauche ich persönlich nicht als Reboot. Schon gar nicht, wenn es aus der gleichen Ecke kommt. 

Ich verschwende mit so etwas nicht mehr meine Zeit. Ich bin nämlich kein Vampir und lebe ewig.


----------



## Riesenhummel (22. Juli 2019)

Blade hat in den Comics doch schon oft mit den anderen Marvelhelden kooperiert. Unter anderem mit Spiderman. Er arbeitet ab und zu mit SHIELD und den Avengers zusammen.
Siehe hier: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blade_(comics)


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2019)

Blade ist und bleibt für mich Wesley Snipes. Ein Reboot mit neuem Darsteller ? Ohne mich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2019)

Mahershala Ali ist an sich keine so schlechte Wahl, sieht Snipes in seinen jüngeren Jahren recht ähnlich. Was ihm nur fehlt sind Muskeln und Martial Arts-Erfahrung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Juli 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mahershala Ali ist an sich keine so schlechte Wahl, sieht Snipes in seinen jüngeren Jahren recht ähnlich. Was ihm nur fehlt sind Muskeln und Martial Arts-Erfahrung.


Er kann ja trainieren und für die Martial Arts gibts CGI und/oder Stuntdoubles.


----------



## Xivanon (22. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Er kann ja trainieren und für die Martial Arts gibts CGI und/oder Stuntdoubles.



Stuntdoubles a.k.a. Wesley Snipes?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Er kann ja trainieren und für die Martial Arts gibts CGI und/oder Stuntdoubles.


Uhhhh... Blade und CGI-Fights... Da kommen böse Erinnerungen wieder hoch. 

https://youtu.be/VA0Ch2_2o7I


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Juli 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Uhhhh... Blade und CGI-Fights... Da kommen böse Erinnerungen wieder hoch.
> 
> https://youtu.be/VA0Ch2_2o7I



Genau das meinte ich.


----------

